# Shift all bars over ?



## bcarwell (May 23, 2015)

I have a 4/4 piece with a few quarter note pickup notes that are supposed to be in the first measure.

Unfortunately they appear in my Finale 2012 score in the beginning of the next (second) measure. 

Therefore all the notes which follow them throughout the piece are shifted to the right so that the measure bars are all off by two quarter notes.

Is there any way to fix this ?

Bob


----------



## bryla (May 24, 2015)

Not sure I understand, but you could try selecting all and cutting (cmd-x on Mac) then pasting it in the right beat. You do have to fix tied notes then.


----------



## Rob (May 24, 2015)

What Bryla says, but I would select from measure 2 to the end and drag the selection to the appropriate position in meas. 1...
or insert a 2/4 rest so that finale alerts you that there are too many beats in the measure... choose to keep shifting music until all measures are ok.


----------



## JT (May 28, 2015)

First off, I'd make a backup of your score, in case something you try makes things worse.

If it's 4/4, and you're off by 2 beats, you might want to try: change the time signature to 2/4 for the entire piece, making sure you have "rebar music" checked. Then on what you want to be the first 4/4 bar, change the time signature back to 4/4 from that bar to the end, also with rebar music checked. Then just fix you pickup notes so they look correct.

There might be some cleaning up to do after this. There will probably be some tied notes, like 2 quarters tied when you really want a half note. Just highlight that measure or the whole file if you want and choose "retranscribe music" from the midi menu. It should fix things.


----------



## bcarwell (May 29, 2015)

Thanks to all for responding. Both solutions worked like a charm.

I guess it takes more than a week to become a Finale sensei...

Thanks again. Hope I can pay forward.

Regards,

Bob


----------

